# january meeting



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

hey there!
hope that everyone has had a fabulous holiday and is prepping for a fun and safe new year's eve.
so...when and where will the january meeting be? i am sure that at the november meeting ya'll worked that out. but, i was in florida getting the best piece of free drift wood known to man. be jealous! 
see you all soon!
kris


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

does that driftwood sink? I need a tall piece to put in my new setup... the piece I have now floats


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

that's too bad. i haven't put mine in water yet, but it was floating in the ocean. duc needs to trim some of one end and then i am going to sink it in the bathtub. it's amazing though!
how was your new year?


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Seconded, where/when is the Jan. Meeting? (hoping it's closer to Richardson than Cheryl's house, no offense) 

Heya Kris! How's it going?


----------

